# Bypassing ATT u-verse gateway



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

got ATT u-verse installed about a month ago, and i hate their gateway.


I have an Airport extreme that I have and I want to use it, how do i bypass the Att gw?


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't remember exactly how, but you can forward all incoming traffic to an IP on the network and turn of the NAT iirc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Plug the Airport WAN port into one of the U-Verse's LAN ports.  Log into the ATT gateway, put the Airport into the DMZ, disable wireless on the ATT gateway(optional).

There is no way to completely get rid of the ATT gateway, as it is both the modem and a router, but doing this will essentially turn the gateway into a modem only, and the Airport will handle the router function on your network.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks newtekie1, I didn't know anyone replied to this haha, i'll try it out tomorrow since I think the network is part of my other problem.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2010)

I tried for over an hour messing with settings, googling online and i can't get it to work. I hate the pos 2wire.

its a 2wire 3800HGV-B


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you post some screenshots of the user interface of the 2wire.  I hate their gateways also.

On the ones I've worked with, you go to Home Network, then find the router, then click on Edit Firewall Settings, then select the option "Allow all applications (DMZplus mode)".

This should assign the public IP address to the router.  You can then run the rest of your network off the router.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.sbbala.com/uverse/pg2.html

finally found a guide


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2010)

Freak, that guide is in IP Speak can you find a translation?  Wonder if Google Translate could take it from IP/NEtwork Speak to an understandable version of English.

Also, what is the point of avoiding ATT's Uvers?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Freak, that guide is in IP Speak can you find a translation?  Wonder if Google Translate could take it from IP/NEtwork Speak to an understandable version of English.
> 
> Also, what is the point of avoiding ATT's Uvers?



The uverse box offers 10/100 and G. My airport offers 10/100/1000 (i can choose any combo of those as well) and three networks at the same time, a 2.4, a 5, and a 2nd 2.4 for a guest network. The uverse box offer nothing. 

If you have the 3800G gw, and a router its easy to understand.


----------



## marksatterfield (Aug 3, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> The uverse box offers 10/100 and G. My airport offers 10/100/1000 (i can choose any combo of those as well) and three networks at the same time, a 2.4, a 5, and a 2nd 2.4 for a guest network. The uverse box offer nothing.
> 
> If you have the 3800G gw, and a router its easy to understand.



Hi Freaksavior, I'm sure you already figured out how to do this... but for others that may be reading this thread for the first time, I'd suggest the most simple way possible.

A: Confirm internet connection

* Hook up Uverse device, confirm that it works correctly (either wirelessly or wired).

B: Set your personal device to an unused IP address range.  (This may be where your configuration goofed)

b.1.) Log into your Airport or whatever other router you have.  You can do this wirelessly or wired.

b.2.) Make sure your local IP range is not the same as the Uverse device DHCP range.  If you don't know what I'm talking about, then simply set your Airport (or whatever device you have) to:
* IP Address 10.0.0.1  (it is VERY unlikely that your Uverse device is using this range)
* Netmask 255.255.255.0
* DHCP Turned On (for local traffic)
* DHCP Start Range 10.0.0.100 (this may not even be available on your particular router; if not available, then don't worry about it)

b.3.) Make sure your SSID is unique (NOTE:  You could hook this up as a repeater, but that is a little more complicated... remember, this is the simple method.)
* SSID set to anything other than what the Uverse device is set to.

C: Hook up your Airport (or other router) to the Uverse device

* Connect the Airport (router) WAN Ethernet to any of the Uverse LAN Ethernet connections


With all this, you should be good to go!

If you have specific questions, by all means, email them.

~~ Mark

http://www.marksatterfield.com


----------

